# WOW........



## ScotO (May 15, 2013)

Went inside to eat lunch at work today, it was around 53 degrees outside.  Came outside after lunch, it's up near 78 degrees!!  Wacky stuff, to say the least!

Haven't seen a temperature swing like that in quite some time around here! 

Here's to hoping it stays warmer.  I want to be done burning for the season.....


----------



## semipro (May 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I want to be done burning for the season.....


You'll be itching to burn by about September.


----------



## lukem (May 15, 2013)

Tuesday AM it was in the low 40's...turned the heat on in the truck on the way to work.  On the way home it was in the mid 80's...windows down and considering some A/C.


----------



## ScotO (May 15, 2013)

semipro said:


> You'll be itching to burn by about September.


Yeah, I know......but for now, I need a break!  With the lawn mowing and house projects, not to mention little league games and other activities....I need a break from the stove!



lukem said:


> Tuesday AM it was in the low 40's...turned the heat on in the truck on the way to work. On the way home it was in the mid 80's...windows down and considering some A/C.


It was in the low 40's here last night.  We built a fire in the NZ3000 for the overnight.  Let it go out, and I'm glad I did.  Its 80 outside, and 67 inside.....which I consider to be just about perfect!


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2013)

I'm assuming you guys got the same heavy frost we did yesterday morning, Scotty?  Had to do a double-take when I woke up, as it almost looked like snow!  I had mowed the lawn Monday night.


----------



## ScotO (May 15, 2013)

Joful said:


> I'm assuming you guys got the same heavy frost we did yesterday morning, Scotty? Had to do a double-take when I woke up, as it almost looked like snow! I had mowed the lawn Monday night.


Yes, indeed we did, Joful.  The leaves on our maple trees are still floppy and droopy looking, I'm hoping they recover!  I actually had a very heavy frost on my car's windshield, that's the first time I have EVER had to scrape my windshield in May......


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, I know......but for now, I need a break!  With the lawn mowing and house projects, not to mention little league games and other activities....I need a break from the stove!
> 
> It was in the low 40's here last night.  We built a fire in the NZ3000 for the overnight.  Let it go out, and I'm glad I did.  Its 80 outside, and 67 inside.....which I consider to be just about perfect!


You need to fire up the outdoor fire pit while you mow the lawn, you gotta do something with all that wood this summer.....


----------



## ScotO (May 15, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> You need to fire up the outdoor fire pit while you mow the lawn, you gotta do something with all that wood this summer.....


Oh, trust me....that firepit gets a PILE of use.
You'll see!!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

I heard there was a rule here. If no pics, it didn't happen, lol...


----------



## ScotO (May 15, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I heard there was a rule here. If no pics, it didn't happen, lol...


Added some old pics to post #8.......


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

Awesome, love it, also the burgers and wings...


----------



## ScotO (May 15, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Awesome, love it, also the burgers and wings...


When the weather's right, we're out there every other weekend, my friend......
We do steaks, fish, shrimp, scallops, corn, wings, chicken breasts, burgers, brats, cheddarwursts, keilbosi........you name it, we cook it on there.

I have stacks of applewood, some hickory, grapevine, pear, and cherry that I use to make it taste really good!!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

I am impressed, quite aggressive with your grilling, I'm actually a chef, sounds like you go all out... Good going


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

I don't o too crazy on my pit but the best thing I've done is whole chickens, they come out smokey, juicy and delicious


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

I will let you know how my pickup goes tomorrow morning, thanks for your help, talk to you soon


----------



## Jags (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I am impressed, quite aggressive with your grilling, I'm actually a chef, sounds like you go all out... Good going


 
If you haven't noticed, there is a fair pile of folks on this site that go all out.  Folks with dedicated pizza ovens, to awesome firepits, smokers, etc.  We LOVE our food.

Jags - official food whore.


----------



## lukem (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> When the weather's right, we're out there every other weekend, my friend......
> We do steaks, fish, shrimp, scallops, corn, wings, chicken breasts, burgers, brats, cheddarwursts, keilbosi........you name it, we cook it on there.
> 
> I have stacks of applewood, some hickory, grapevine, pear, and cherry that I use to make it taste really good!!


 
That's a lot of different critters. I'm pretty much to the point where I cook the entire meal on the grill/pit a couple nights a week. Some sort of meat, a couple veggies, taters, toast up some garlic bread, etc. Makes the wife happy because there are 0 dishes (other than plates and such) and she doesn't have to cook.

On the menu for tonight - grilled pork shoulder steak with homemade asian bbq sauce, grilled marinated okra pods (out of the freezer from last year's garden), a potato boat (foil filled with taters, onions, garlic, peppers, cheese, etc), and some garlic toast.


----------



## semipro (May 16, 2013)

lukem said:


> On the menu for tonight - grilled pork shoulder steak with homemade asian bbq sauce, grilled marinated okra pods (out of the freezer from last year's garden), a potato boat (foil filled with taters, onions, garlic, peppers, cheese, etc), and some garlic toast.


I'll be there about six with a some good beer in hand.


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

semipro said:


> I'll be there about six with a some good beer in hand.


Save me a seat at the fire too!!  Some rum and root beer, or even a 6pk of Yuengling lager for me!


----------



## lukem (May 16, 2013)

semipro said:


> I'll be there about six with a some good beer in hand.


 
If you guys are going to be here at 6, you must be driving a fighter jet.  I want a ride!!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Some rum and root beer


----------



## semipro (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yuengling lager for me!


Exactly what I'm planning to bring.
I Love Yuengling lager, the one beer I'd choose if I had to choose just one for the rest of my life.


----------



## Delta-T (May 16, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


is this face because you question the rum and rootbeer combo, or is it the look of enthusiasm?
rum+rootbeer=delicious....and not bacardi...a real manly rum, like El Capitan, or Mount Gay.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> is this face because you question the rum and rootbeer combo, or is it the look of enthusiasm?
> rum+rootbeer=delicious....and not bacardi...a real manly rum, like El Capitan, or Mount Gay.


 
Far from a look of enthusiasm.


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

I love a double shot of Captain with a slug of cheap root beer.......or you can substitue Dr. Pepper for the root beer.
Say what you will, but when you have a wheat allergy, you have to improvise a bit.  I LOVE Yuengling lager, but it doesn't particularly love me!!


----------



## Delta-T (May 16, 2013)

I second the cheap rootbeer and sometimes opt for the Dr. as well. I have even been known to mix with moxie. I have been marinading fresh pineapple in Mount Gay, Captain, Grey Goose, Chamborde, and Triple Sec all the week....they will become part of this weekends frozen daiquiris for the Mrs....I eat the pineapples directly from the broth.


----------



## lukem (May 16, 2013)

I'm more of a Jack and Ginger guy, but rum and rootbeer is good stuff too.


----------



## Jags (May 16, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> ...I eat the pineapples directly from the broth.


 
Broth...broth...logging this into the databank for new terminology when referring to booze.


----------



## woodgeek (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Went inside to eat lunch at work today, it was around 53 degrees outside. Came outside after lunch, it's up near 78 degrees!! Wacky stuff, to say the least!
> 
> Haven't seen a temperature swing like that in quite some time around here!
> 
> Here's to hoping it stays warmer. I want to be done burning for the season.....


 
You need to move to Iowa.....
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2407
The temp increased by 77° in 56 hours! They went from snow two weeks ago to 106°F yesterday. Dayum.

I remember back in 94 in Chicago we went from -30°F to >100°F in ~6 weeks IIRC. Spring? What's that?


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> You need to move to Iowa.....
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2407
> The temp increased by 77° in 56 hours! They went from snow two weeks ago to 106°F yesterday. Dayum.
> 
> I remember back in 94 in Chicago we went from -30°F to >100°F in ~6 weeks IIRC. Spring? What's that?


YUCK!  That's a little too extreme for anybody!

My ideal temps would be mid 70's during the day, low 50's during the night.....but we rarely ever get what we want, how about it!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 17, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> I remember back in 94 in Chicago we went from -30°F to >100°F in ~6 weeks IIRC. Spring? What's that?


 
I was doing a job in downtown Chicago in an office building in the eighties when the temp got to 103. Places were having to shut down and send people home all over because transformers were blowing like popcorn from the cooling load.


----------



## ScotO (May 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I was doing a job in downtown Chicago in an office building in the eighties when the temp got to 103. Places were having to shut down and send people home all over because transformers were blowing like popcorn from the cooling load.


That'll do it for sure......


----------



## woodgeek (May 17, 2013)

Going to school in Chicago, I always went home for the summer.  My first summer there, I flew back in June and 5 of the first 7 days were over 100. 

And me without A/C in my ghetto apartment.  It got better.  A little.


----------

